# Freire's Winning C50- Up close before the start



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

Before the start I wandered around the car park near the staging area. Team USA were there, neglected by the tifosi. The German team with their Telekom motor coach were mobbed and the Austrian team were parked next to them in the Gerosteiner coach. Espana, they had the Liberty Seguros coach and the team bikes were leaned up against the coach without anyone guarding them or hassling the fans who were given them the once over. Davide Cassani, former pro rider (Ariostea and others) and now pundit for RAI, the Italian TV channel covering cycling, was there as well.

Oscar's machine is not the earlier version of the ultra/superlight C50 which had oval rear chain stays. This one had HP stays and I would guess is the 2005 C50 which is lighter the the 2004 version. Perhaps with the lighter 3 main tubes. Dura-Ace throughout, including the wheels, shod with Vittoria Evo tubulars. The saddle was beat and had the cutout, a feature seen on more pro bikes than ever before.

His spare bike on the the team car was a standard issue C50 in Rabobank colors. Interesting to see the Force fork being used rather than the Star. A case of waiting for the 1.125" models like everyone else or that of a sprinter looking for greater stiffness?

That's it for now on the Colnago stuff.


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

Thanks boneman. He can't be a very tall guy can he? That looks like (?) a 51cm, and he has a low seatpost and quite a shot stem on it....

At least compare to the human beanpole riding the BH next to the C50  

CC


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*I think it's a 52*

He was riding a 53 with Mapei but it does look like a 51 given that's my size. The BH ride's Nozal's. It's seat post set up is similar to the Time Translink type where the post is integrated and the actual adjustment clamp is up top by the saddle.



Ce Cinquanta said:


> Thanks boneman. He can't be a very tall guy can he? That looks like (?) a 51cm, and he has a low seatpost and quite a shot stem on it....
> 
> At least compare to the human beanpole riding the BH next to the C50
> 
> CC


----------



## peterpen (May 5, 2004)

boneman said:


> Interesting to see the Force fork being used rather than the Star. A case of waiting for the 1.125" models like everyone else or that of a sprinter looking for greater stiffness?


I noticed every shot I saw of Erik Dekker's bike this year also featured a Force. I thought the Star was supposed to be Colnago's stiffest? I was thinking of getting a Force with a C50 so it wouldn't be *too* stiff... Not to mention that the Star is the most absurdly priced fork ever - it's listed as $899 on c-bike! It's tempting to go with a different fork, but I'm wary of playing with all the different rake/ height variables.


----------



## C50 (Feb 8, 2004)

*Star vs Force*

I was advised to go with the force, which I did, but I was given a new Star after Interbike, so I tried it. It is different -- stiffer, especially laterally, inspires even more confidence when cornering. Some more vibration is felt (no other changes were made...) but it is still not objectionalble (Arizona roads are often a "chip seal" surface and other small irregularities in the pavement make for some interesting sensations...)


----------

